# Cat Helicopter



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A fitting, although slightly bizarre, tribute to his pet cat Orville.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...et-flying-helicopter-killed-car.html?ITO=1490


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

This thing has been making the rounds for sure today. This is the third place I've seen it discussed in the last two hours. And ya know what? No one has answered my question -- does it still land on it's feet?

It's a little weird but considering the cat's name it's fitting. And soon as he started chasing the cows... WINNING!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

And when Bart dies I have plans for him too. 

Mounting wild game animals I can deal with, but pets crosses the line. If it were mounted in a natural manor I could go that far, but turning it into a plaything is a bit much.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't believe he meant it as a plaything, BD. The owner is an artist and he felt (considering who the cat was named after) this would be appropriate as a piece of art. After all, people have their dead pets mummified and place them in their homes as essentially art objects. This one just happens to fly as well.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A cat-acopter? I don't think many folks would have thought about this after their cat was run over by a car.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

You I saw that and my first thought was the cat looks calmer than I'd thought it would.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Rumor has it people look serene in death. Maybe cats do, too


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Okay, I will admit I am up there in 'crazy land' with other fanatical pet owners about being silly over my animals....but even I would not do this to one of my babies, nor stuff them after they die.....I think that is a little over the top...just my opinion.. But I guess to each his own....you think Orville is up there in kitty heaven looking down and shaking his furry little head?


----------

